# Circular entrance reducer and home-made Snelgrove board



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

While the bees are cooped up for the winter, I've been reading up on how to split my one and only hive so I don't have to worry about catching swarms next year. I came across the Snellgrove board (or double screen board) and decided that it might be a great way to do a split with. If the top hive box doesn't produce a new queen, I could always combine them again without a lot of danger on fighting since they would have similar hive scent. Here is what I managed to cobble together.








Also, I bought some circular entrance reducer and decided to install them on my new Warre hive boxes to also act as peepholes so I could check if my bees are building comb in the box or not. It's simpler than building a window made of plexiglass on one wall of the hive.

Now, all I have to do is wait for my bees to survive this winter.

Any thoughts, comments and additional advice are welcome.


----------

